# Hoover and the Big Hill (Bragging)



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww how cute!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah HOOVER!!!!!!!!!!!     Good job buddy!!! :wink:


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

That is an accomplishment!! My horse luvs to run up hills but sometimes i make him walk on purpose so he gets a workout. Good Job Hoover(luv that name by the way)!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's great!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have a hill on our trails I call San Juan Hill. My husband loves charging up that hill so I call him Teddy (Theodore Roosevelt) We both love racing up that hill :lol: 
Congratulations Hoover for taking the hill!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Crack me up much! Nothing like a good CHARGE!!!! Vida makes me sound like the Bull Moose himself.. Bully!!! I think we need a trumpet.... I keep having visions of "Uncle Teddy" in the movie "Arsnic and Old Lace" and uncle Teddy blowing the trumpet and charging up the stairs.. That was before the commited him to Sunnydale... :shock:


----------

